# Die Radon Titan und Stahl Galerie



## Whooshee (1. April 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

zeigt mal Eure Titan und Stahl Feilen!

Ich bin so frei und mache mal den Anfang:







[/URL][/IMG]

Gruß, Whooshee


----------



## 123Luomi (1. April 2011)

Wie geil ist das denn? Was wiegt das Bike? Unter 10Kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ayosha (1. April 2011)

und wie teuer ist es

gruß ayosha


----------



## Blut Svente (2. April 2011)

COOOOL


----------



## com (23. April 2011)

Frohe Ostern
 hier zeige ich mal mein Radon Titanradel


mfg como


----------



## Ayosha (24. April 2011)

das sicht cool aus


gruß ayosha


----------



## Shagnar (14. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Ich grabe diesen Thread aus, weil ich mit dem Gedanken spiele, mir einen Titan-Rahmen von Radon zu besorgen. Bei meiner Recherche bin ich auf diesen Artikel der Bike gestossen, bei dem der Tester berichtet, dass der Titanrahmen an den Schweissnähten zu rosten begann, was ja eigentlich bei Titan eben nicht der Fall sein sollte!

Fährt hier noch jemand ein Bike mit so einem Rahmen und falls ja, wie sieht es bei euch mit dem Rostbefall aus?

Vielen Dank für die Antworten.


----------



## Aalex (14. Juni 2012)

das ist doch käse

titanlegierungen rosten nicht. egal welche. Die korrodieren nicht einmal


----------



## Shagnar (14. Juni 2012)

Das dachte ich bis anhin auch. Aber laut dem Artikel soll die Schweissnaht oxidieren und man kann das auch auf einem Bild sehen.


----------



## com (14. Juni 2012)

genau ist KÄSE keine Spur von oder Korrosion

gruß com


----------



## BQuark (21. Juni 2014)

Hier meins:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (21. Juni 2014)

Gewicht ?


----------



## BQuark (21. Juni 2014)

6,5 kg


----------



## Nezzar (22. Juni 2014)

Ziemlich genau so stell ich mir mein Rad für den Arbeitsweg vor. Naja, Lenker ein wenig breiter und Schutzbleche müssten dran. Bin aber schon ein bisschen neidisch


----------

